# wax v sealant test including zymol vintage and zaino



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i thought i would do abit of a test between a few of my lsps and as lately my collection of lsps has been growing rapidly its been getting harder for me to decide on what lsp i should use on my car and others cars. I also mentioned about doing a comparison betwean zymol vintage and glasur a few months back on hear when i was making my minde up on what one to go for.

this is the car that the test will be carried out on 









im hoping to use this car for shows this year and as im getting a van the car will be parked on the drive most of the time so il need it well protected.

on with the test, the contenders are

Zymol vintage
Zymol glasur 
zaino Z2 Z6 Z8
chemicalguys blacklight + V7

the test will take part on the bonnet

the car has been washed using 2BM with dodo BTBM and dryed with woolymamoth
please note that the bonnet dose need polishing as thers a few light marks and stone chips 









bonnet was clayed with zaino clay and megs last touch









clay after the bonnet 









hardly any contamination which i was very happy with as the car last got clayed back in august and has been used daily since

bonnet taped up 









i then chose to use a paint cleanser from the same manufacturer as of the wax/sealant in the rite areas 
so to start 








zymol hd cleanse on a zymol applicator was applied to the top left and rite hand side of the bonnet

next was chemical guys vertia bond 








this was applied to the bottom rite hand corner

then zaino Z-AIO








this was applied to the bottom left corner

i also used a new microfibre on every section throughout the test

applying the lsp

first up was glasur 
































i used a zymol foam applicator to apply. this wax went on very easy and spread well. also smelt nice 

next was chemical guys 








applied using a foam applicator. one pie size blob spread well and easy and didnt take long to cure

zaino 








zaino Z2 applied with a megs microfibre applicator. again one pie sized blob. spread well but not as easy as blacklight but this mite be down to the diferent applicators . smelt grate aswel

Zymol Vintage 









i chose to apply this with a zymol sponge applicator as it was only a small section i didnt see the need to apply by bare hands
this wax was a dream to use application was very easy and very little gose a long way and it seamed to just glide over the paint with ease 
you can just make out the wax curing hear









i left all the products to cure as manufacturers instructions and all received two applications

Zaino then received a Z6 wipedown followed by Z8 a hour later 
chemical guys received 2 applications of V7 a hour later

here are the products used on the selected areas of the bonnet 









hears a few finished 
















cant see a great deal in the cloudy conditions but il take more photos when the sun is out

now for the beading and water behaviour 
il let the photos do the talking


































vintage beading









glasur beading 









i was very imprest to see the difference between the waxs and sealants as you can clearly see and i think from doing this the decision of what i go with for the summer has just got harder but only time will tell as i monitor these as the weeks go on

i will keep this thread updated weekly and after every wash and when it rains for the next few months to see what one comes out on top

hopefully i can get some better photos aswel

thanks for viewing and all comments and feedback welcome


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good work great review well done


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

interesting test, i take you won't be using any sort of 'top up' QD so as to see how long the sealant / wax actually lasts?..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The More tests the Merrier... Nice One...:thumb:

Wanted to do a Paint Cleaner comparison today but weather as yesterday would not permit...:lol:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry kev i forgot to add i wount be using no QD on the wax and no more Z8 or V7 on the sealants as to give it a faire test 

il also be using a wax free shampoo for all the washes


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The only surprise for me here is how much of a difference aesthetically there is between the products in some of the shots. Keep us posted on your findimgs


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

stangalang said:


> The only surprise for me here is how much of a difference aesthetically there is between the products in some of the shots. Keep us posted on your findimgs


Agree Matt :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great test there, you have some incredible collection of products used on the bonnet, keeping my eyes peeled on this thread for future updates, thanks for taking the time to do the test.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

great test,look forward to the results


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking forward to the next chapter in this thread, keep up the good work mate


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for all the replies guys. they have forecast a lot of rain tomorrow so il be out getting some photos for you all. 

it will be intrestin to see how the rest of the car is looking and water behaviour compared to these as the lsp is dodo blue velvet that got applied about 2-3 months back


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Good review, but am confused as to the reason your doing this? if it's a durability test then it's plain and simple the zymol wax's will beat the others hand's down.
Personaly if it was me and i use this set up well i would have used the cg blacklight as a glaze and not an lsp then applied the glasur especially on the vauxhalls black paintwork.

Best combination and result ive had on the bonnet of the vauxhall yet, and hand applied just not applied it anywhere else yet:lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great test bud... look forward to seeing the results of this one, and quite some collection you've got going! :thumb:



stangalang said:


> The only surprise for me here is how much of a difference aesthetically there is between the products in some of the shots. Keep us posted on your findimgs


Do you mean the line down the middle of the bonnet, or are you noticing something different? Only mention that because we've got a corsa C in the family, and theres a subtle line down the middle of the bonnet that often makes reflection/colour different.

As per here (excuse the dirt):


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

the reason that i wanted to do this test is so as i can see how the different lsps that iv got but have not used yet work, durability ect and i also mentioned in one of my previous posts where i couldnt decide betwean vintage and glasur that after i bought them i would do a bit of a test to compare the both and see if the big price difference is worth it and to see if the more expensive wax gives anything better so i thought why not do this test using them and some of my sealants. 
sorry if i didnt explain this clearly enough in the start

i used the blacklight back in august on the whole car followed by supernatural hybrid and v7 with grate results but as iv now got some new lsps i thought id have a change


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Blacklight as glaze followed by glasur=result:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

there is a line down the bonnet on the c's as you can see in the photo above but if you do look at the photos you can see a faint line slightly to the left of this line. this is the area that the zaino was applied

i also noticed that after applying z8 to the zaino area the paint felt alot more smooth and slick compared to the rest of the bonnet


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Blacklight as glaze followed by glasur=result:thumb:


thanks mate i will remember that combo and give it a go

my mam has got a silver car and im currently thinking of doing the same to the bonnet of her car just to see them all on a much lighter colour


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-PJB- said:


> Great test bud... look forward to seeing the results of this one, and quite some collection you've got going! :thumb:
> 
> Do you mean the line down the middle of the bonnet, or are you noticing something different? Only mention that because we've got a corsa C in the family, and theres a subtle line down the middle of the bonnet that often makes reflection/colour different.
> 
> As per here (excuse the dirt):


No not one bit. On 2 of the pictures there is a ver big difference in the depth and colour of the reflections in-between sections. Having used swapped sold and binned many lsp's I seriously never thought it would be so obvious. The reason fo this may become glaringly obvious, or it may prove once and for all there are subtle differences. Only time will tell


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

sean20 said:


> there is a line down the bonnet on the c's as you can see in the photo above but if you do look at the photos you can see a faint line slightly to the left of this line. this is the area that the zaino was applied
> 
> i also noticed that after applying z8 to the zaino area the paint felt alot more smooth and slick compared to the rest of the bonnet


Zaino Z8 is the king of quick detailers come spray sealants when it comes to slickness. No other I've tried leaves as slick a finish as that. It's pricy but very very nice.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

stangalang are you on about the zaino side thats looks different from the CG side?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

CleanYourCar said:


> Zaino Z8 is the king of quick detailers come spray sealants when it comes to slickness. No other I've tried leaves as slick a finish as that. It's pricy but very very nice.


Z8 is one of the reasons why i thought about using the zaino range for the shows as it adds a grate look to the car and so easy to use. it mite be expensive but you get what you pay for but a little gose a long way, same as all of the zaino range


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sean20 said:


> stangalang are you on about the zaino side thats looks different from the CG side?


Yes Sean in the finished wide shots I am surprised by the zaino. Not only does it not have the appearance I was expecting, but it also differs from both the cg AND the vintage. Also from personal experience I expected better beading from the waxes, not that it is poor beading :lol:

Time of course will tell a tale :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

you are rite i noticed the difference strait away and was surprised. i did try to photo the line but as i was using my iphone it couldn't pick it up tidy but i will try to get some better photos with a camera and hopefully when the sun comes you we should be able to see it better

to be honest i was expecting better beading from the vintage but il see if its any different in the rain tomorrow and get some photos


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

what was the appearance that you was expecting from the zaino?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice test Sean, thanks for sharing mate! 

You can easily see differences between them, and by photograph too, which can often hide a lot of things. People always get into arguments over looks, and (lack of) differences between LSP's, so I'm sure this has surprised quite a few people mate! :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sean20 said:


> what was the appearance that you was expecting from the zaino?


A much glossier "plastic" type look. Like a boiled sweet of that makes sense? Glazed!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Boiled sweet , lol
but yes i agree Matt, some finishes dont equate well on photo as to what you would expect in person,that goes for many a post review on here, you simply cannot gauge correctly via photo on a forum imo.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

it is raining very heavy hear at the moment so il get the camera and get some photos in a bit


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hears a few photos that i promised to get with today's rain


















Vintage









glasur









chemicalguys 









zaino









thers not much difference looking at them photos but after i went for a drive and parked up at tesco the difference in the beeding was nite and day betwean the waxs and sealants but it was raining to heavy for me to get the camera out


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice comparative beading shots - you can see the typically tighter, rounder beading of the waxes versus the flatter, less regular beading of the sealants.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

twice now iv noticed while goin to get into the car when its raining that thers a very big visual difference between the wax and sealants not just in the beeding but in the colour. i will try and get a photo of this next time i can see it


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

stangalang said:


> A much glossier "plastic" type look. Like a boiled sweet of that makes sense? Glazed!


I was expecting the same kind of look from Zaino. What I got instead was a very nice glow. Looks more like Fuzion than anything else.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

the car will be washed today or tomorrow so there will be more photos uploaded soon


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

sean20 said:


> twice now iv noticed while goin to get into the car when its raining that thers a very big visual difference between the wax and sealants not just in the beeding but in the colour. i will try and get a photo of this next time i can see it


In what way do they differ? I'm left undecided at times weather to go sealent or wax or both.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Damien said:


> In what way do they differ? I'm left undecided at times weather to go sealent or wax or both.


there seems to be a difference in the colour between the wax and sealants but is only viable from a certain angle.

iv made a sun gun today and goin to give the car a wash tomorrow so there will be a few more photos up and il try and capture the difference betewan the wax and sealant


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

washed the car today and managed to get some photos


















i apologise for the photos aunt the best

while i was washing the car the water behaviour on the bonnet was very interesting.
you could instantly see the difference in behaviour between the wax and sealants, the sealants sheeted most of the water of instantly and left hardly any water behinde.

the wax sheeted alot of water off but left alot more water on the bonnet that beaded lovely however i found that vintage sheeted alot more water off faster.

i noticed a big difference in the time that the sealants sheeted the water off. with zaino the water almost instantly sheeted off where as blacklight + v7 was much slower to the rate of about 20 seconds behind zaino and there was still a bit more water left behind with chemicalguys compared to the zaino.

as the sun finally showed his face i got some photos and tried to capture the line that we could see before but sadly i dunt think i could with the iphone.

































i was quite shocked at the state of the paint with all the swirls, i knew it needed a polish but didnt think it was that bad but the car was in the bodyshop 3 weeks ago so it would of gotten washed there with a sponge, just shows what you can prevent with a good mitt and two buckets


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi all sorry i haven't updated this thread lately but i haven't had much chance to wash the car intil today where i planed on giving the car a full detail over the next few days

while washing the car today there was a big difference betwean the lsps and one stood out and guess what one

first off i power rinsed the car then applied a mild tfr all over the car 









you can see in the pic above the zaino still beading

the car was then foamed with a strong mix of G101 and rinsed then 2BM with megs gold class and rinsed leaving us with this

















as you can see with the zaino (bottom left) its still doing its job with hardly no water present on the serfice 
with the glasur (top right) there is still some evidence of protection and beeding but not as good as when first applied

with the vintage (top left) there is very little beeding and you can see the water clinging to the paint. not good

chemical guys (bottom right) there is very little evidence of any protection left in this area and there is a lot of water still clinging to the paint

as you can see there is a big difference betwean these four lsps especially with zaino miles ahead of the rest. personally i think that vintage is a good wax but is more suted for a car that is garaged and not in daily use.
glasur is a very nice wax to use and i would use it on a daily aswel as a show car ect

chemical guys however is a good product and dose do the job but it really needs to be topped up with V7 after every wash or add a good wax betwean blacklight and V7 to get its full potential

however zaino is very impressive with looks, durability and application and in my eyes is the winner of this short test. 
when i started the detail today i wasn't suer on what lsp to use but after seeing the results on the bonnet it made my minde up for me very fast and easy. il be going with zaino


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Running a similar test myself pal, good work :thumb: 

Although Vintage not beeding after 1 month :cofused: "Alarm bells ringing Willie" you sure thats a sample of Vintage you've got there. I hear claims of 6+months 

I think tfr and g101 may have effected some lsp's there.


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

great review well done :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i did have some photos of of the vintage beeding the other week after the rain and it was very impressive and the vintage was still beeding very well during the pressure wash, 
i think the tfr killed off the lsp's to be honest as i did apply a good amount to the front end as it was coverd in flies and all sorts from from work thats been going on local to me


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic test mate.

Love Zaino. Just 1 layer of Z2?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

yes mate just one layer of Z2 

today i applied 2 x Z5 then 3 x Z2 zfx with z6 wipe downs and then z8 to finish and gave a super finish
lust need the sun to appear tomorrow to get some tidy photos


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Yay glad Zaino won; I knew it would much better than a wax anyday......

Is all I use nowerdays and never had a dissapointed customer.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i do like the zaino range and the ease if use but i will be using the vintage on my parents jag within the next two weeks


----------

